# Quickest way to mask hinges???



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

I need help or some ideas to mask hinges quickly. For the past who knows how long, we have been removing the doors and taping the hinges. For metal doors we've been leaving the door installed, taping the flat part of the hinge and taping the pin as we spray. I'm trying to get thrown under the bus for some warped doors so I was asked to "try" and spray them installed. I've had some subs who spray them as we spray the mteal doors mentioned above...looks ok, some cleaning is needed after the tape is removed, have to constantly be fixing the tape as you open and close the door. Also had a sub who taped the flat part and put vaseline on the pin...only thing was the vaseline kept oozing out of the cracks of the hinges for months. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Hinge magnets come to mind - though i've never used them myself. I pull doors off the hinges.

just found this on youtube to give you an idea


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hingemags work well for us.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

double post


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have spray hinges I will swap out.


----------



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! The Hinge Magnets look really good! Anyone know how i can order them online? Is there a site? I'm in Toronto and I have never seen them around.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the site, you have to call to order them.

Thanks RCon for posting my video!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Here is the site, you have to call to order them.
> 
> Thanks RCon for posting my video!


Is that your video?! 

LOL I didn't even notice! I just typed in "hinge magnets" in google and it was the first youtube link I could find - didn't watch the whole thing so didn't even realize :thumbup:

Kicking ass on that SEO Chris!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Kicking ass on that SEO Chris!!


Ya, all the website hits from people searching for "hinge mags" and "erecta rack" are really paying off!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Ya, all the website hits from people searching for "hinge mags" and "erecta rack" are really paying off!:laughing::laughing:


Start selling them :jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I never knew what to do with door handles!:blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have spray hinges I will swap out.


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Start selling them :jester:


Totally agree. SEO is the hard part of setting up a store. You'd be amazed how quickly you can sell over $100k worth of items while you sleep.


----------



## timalpha1 (Mar 20, 2012)

blue tape and straight edge razor blades


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Let me know if you find a quicker way than pulling them. It takes 00:07.6 secs to pop one hinge. Filling holes and caulking around doors on their hinges also adds time, not only that but calking up to hinges looks bad. 

I do not want my wet paint even 3 days after I spray or brush a door and jamb to have any contact with each other. If a door is hanging, the probability of wind or a HO or someone closing a door on wet or fresh paint is high. 

We always pull hinges because that hour it takes to remove and replace a whole house is nothing in comparison to the alternative. Besides, the tops and bottoms should always be painted.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

its cheaper and easier to just paint them and replace them at the end of the job. Most our custom builders include an upgraded hinge to thier customers so its a win win on high end homes here.

I'm guessing cuz i don't do nc homes anymore that even on cheaper homes you would come out ahead if you bought the cheap hinges that match


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

On a previous post i'd advized a fellow to spray doors in place because it's faster and easier,for me at least it is. "What about the warranty? It's voided if the doors arent painted on all sides", one pro replied to my suggestion. Another used the word "rookie" in direct response to my suggestion to this fellow. hmmm

Now ur saying a builder is "throwing u under the bus" because you took the time and effort to take HIS doors off of the frames to spray them. It's ur fault doors warped because you took them off! hmmm.

As for the hinges- I generally use one inch tape, a straight razor, and tin foil sheets.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hinge Mask*

This is in response to the original poster.

I've been in the painting business for more than 28 years and never had issues with warped doors. 

We also use to take doors off the hinges place them in a designated spray room and them tape them up and spray them. Taping off the hinges and then taking the tape off was time consuming though & that's when we looked into Hinge Mask. They've saved me and my men countless hours and saved me labor cost. This helps me keep an edge over other union paint shops even in this bad economy. You can pick them up at Sherwin Williams.

But if your builder is requesting you to paint them while they're hung, just figure the added time in the price.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have spray hinges I will swap out.


 

fastest and by far the best quality system their is IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

timhag said:


> I never knew what to do with door handles!:blink:


I always take about a 14" long piece of 6" paper and wrap them then tack it tight with a piece of tape. It comes of quick for tear down.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I have never had a door warp because I removed it. However, if it is a cheap hollow (masonite) door...the screw holes will strip out if you don't support the door when removing it. This will keep the hinges from seeding properly and cause the door to hit the jamb.

I have to agree with JP on this one. Removing the doors and hinges allows for a quality prep and paint job. Caulking around hinges looks horrible.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> fastest and by far the best quality system their is IMO:thumbsup:


That's a lot more time consuming than just snapping on some hinge mask. also damages the hinges


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a video of how Hinge Mask works, see if you guys agree that it is better than masking of hinges or removing them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lebeaupainting said:


> Here is a video of how Hinge Mask works, see if you guys agree that it is better than masking of hinges or removing them.


The guy in the video at about 40 seconds looked kind of like an old original member who has not participated in some time named Joe Who. 

It said you invented them? When did you do that? I have seen them since about 03 or so. 

Careful how you proceed as PT is not a place to push your products if you are seeking sales look into some advertisement.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

lebeaupainting said:


> Here is a video of how Hinge Mask works, see if you guys agree that it is better than masking of hinges or removing them.
> 
> Hinge Mask - YouTube


No...I do not agree. Removing them isn't time consuming at all. I doubt I have ever spent more than 1 man hour removing and re-installing hinges.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> The guy in the video at about 40 seconds looked kind of like an old original member who has not participated in some time named Joe Who.
> 
> It said you invented them? When did you do that? I have seen them since about 03 or so.
> 
> Careful how you proceed as PT is not a place to push your products if you are seeking sales look into some advertisement.


I am not pushing any product, as you can see I did not start this thread. I am 4th generation union contractor and have been in business for nearly 30 years. I have been using this product to help me stay competitive ever since it was invented.

That said I am the inventor. It is a good product and in my opinion the best time saving/ labor saving product when it comes to painting doors. I haven't linked any website, I've only stated my opinion on it and showed a video.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lebeaupainting said:


> I am not pushing any product, as you can see I did not start this thread. I am 4th generation union contractor and have been in business for nearly 30 years. I have been using this product to help me stay competitive ever since it was invented.
> 
> That said I am the inventor. It is a good product and in my opinion the best time saving/ labor saving product when it comes to painting doors. I haven't linked any website, I've only stated my opinion on it and showed a video.


That is how I saw it to that is why I just gave you the heads up.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Let me know if you find a quicker way than pulling them. It takes 00:07.6 secs to pop one hinge. Filling holes and caulking around doors on their hinges also adds time, not only that but calking up to hinges looks bad.
> 
> I do not want my wet paint even 3 days after I spray or brush a door and jamb to have any contact with each other. If a door is hanging, the probability of wind or a HO or someone closing a door on wet or fresh paint is high.
> 
> We always pull hinges because that hour it takes to remove and replace a whole house is nothing in comparison to the alternative. Besides, the tops and bottoms should always be painted.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse-N-Becca (Jul 23, 2010)

By masking quickly! Duh:thumbup:


----------



## Finition Expert (Mar 22, 2015)

*Magnetic hinge covers*



CNQ said:


> Thanks for the replies! The Hinge Magnets look really good! Anyone know how i can order them online? Is there a site? I'm in Toronto and I have never seen them around.


These things work fantastic, I've been using them for awhile now. The only issue I have with these, is that they don't make a 3" hinge cover, I have to buy the 3 1/2" magnets and trim them down to 3". All the jobs I do here in Canada have 3" hinges. 

Ideal for spraying. Shoot the doors and casings, let dry and take them off and clean the little bit of overspray "minimal". It's a huge time saver.

There is two types of these, the ones with the rubber boot that covers the hinge pin and the one with the flap. I've only bought the ones with the boot, I have to say, the boots are useless, they fall off every time you open the door, so I ended up taping the pins, which causes a problem as well "you understand if you've done it. But,I found a solution for that. If you oil the round part of the pin the tape sticks to the flat surface and does not wrinkle up and tear the tape. If you have other solutions, I'm all ears.


----------



## pjemark (Sep 24, 2010)

I use the 3m blue tape hinge covers. I'm not a total fan of blue tape but these really work. Hard to find. I purchased 5 rolls for a dollar apiece at a local hardware store. they were just trying to get rid of them. when I ran out of them I had to order off of ebay and pay 10 per roll but they are well worth it.


----------



## Finition Expert (Mar 22, 2015)

pjemark said:


> I use the 3m blue tape hinge covers. I'm not a total fan of blue tape but these really work. Hard to find. I purchased 5 rolls for a dollar apiece at a local hardware store. they were just trying to get rid of them. when I ran out of them I had to order off of ebay and pay 10 per roll but they are well worth it.


The blue tape hinge covers sounds like a great idea, but I would still have to cut the to fit. Also, it does not cover the middle part of the hinge. Putting a piece of tape in the middle will not withhold the opening and closing of the door.

The great thing about the magnets is that I can reuse them over and over and they keep the doors from closing when I shoot them. I am in the middle of a huge project of 4 plexes, 24 doors each, 72 hinges. I bought a pack of 90 to try out and I have reused these things 10 times already. The down side was that I had to trim them to 3" with scissors. and they cost about 1$ a piece.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Plastic hinge cover*

Plastic hinge covers, I see them used all the time. They just snap on the hinge. 

Of course this only works if your pulling doors and with only one size of hinge. You'll have to google, don't remember who makes them.

As far as warping, have only seen this happen with wood doors leaned against a wall on an excessive angle for an extended period of time. If you stand them upright (ready to spray) right away, you'll never have a problem.


----------



## pjemark (Sep 24, 2010)

I still stick to my 3 m hinge tape. I've used the magnets, I've used the plastic hinge covers and they get gunked up after awhile I am totally sold on the 3m. you stick them on. they seriously fit any hinge if you turn them right . I've never had them bleed. you get 60 for about 10 dollars on amazon. that's 20 doors and well worth the money IMO


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

1 door/jamb would take 6 pieces equaling 60 pieces for 10 doors. $10 is way too expensive and it still doesn't totally mask off the hinge. If you have to tape the just put a piece of 1.5" blue lined up with the edge and trim the corners with a razor knife carefully.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

pjemark said:


> I still stick to my 3 m hinge tape. I've used the magnets, I've used the plastic hinge covers and they get gunked up after awhile I am totally sold on the 3m. you stick them on. they seriously fit any hinge if you turn them right . I've never had them bleed. you get 60 for about 10 dollars on amazon. that's 20 doors and well worth the money IMO


Could you link me to the tape you are using? I have actually never seen it or tried it. You mentioned you had tried Hinge Mask and I was just wondering what you meant by they get gunked up after a while? 

My company invented them just want to put that out there, not trying to market the product as I know that's a big no no. Just want to hear what your experience has been.


----------

